# Redfish-o-rama 3/2, 9 mile



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

The post front trout bite has been frustrating(to say the least) so we spent a day chasing some fish that IMO are easier to understand. We sight casted to numerous fish and landed 18 of them, half were oversized the other half upper slot. The largest weighing in at 12.5 # at 33", all fish were released. Me, my brother-in-law Damon and his son Christian. It was a great day!


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

awesome day on the water. Nice job!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

those are some great looking pictures.


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

You're killin me.


----------



## sushiman2000 (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures. What was the hot lure?


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

*Bass Assassin's*



sushiman2000 said:


> Great pictures. What was the hot lure?


Just used the smaller bass assassin swimming tales and gulps, they were feeding pretty well so the fish weren't refusing many baits.


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

Pics are worth a thousand words....thanks for sharing

Slurp


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

Those windmills on the last image look cool, I havent seen them up close. I didnt know they were already done. Nice fish btw, its picking up on this side of the bay, although im catching small 19". Good to see more reds being caught though.

Later


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice job Bro!!! great pics!!


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Picture*

That last photo is BEAUTIFUL A+++++++++++++++++++
Terry


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice Pics


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Big reds, what were their sizes


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

my baD Looked at the pics without reading the post, nice healthy fish


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

Where are those windmills?

Thanks


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

They are down in the lagoon/s. baffin



Bueno Suerte said:


> Where are those windmills?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice report and pics! Thanks for sharing. 

I noticed you have the same trolling motor that I do. Have you thought about cutting the shaft so the motor is out of the way when in the down position?


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I heard the hole has been full of redfish, and pretty big ones. Nice report and pics. Where is your cabin?


----------



## LSUtigeryakker (Jan 27, 2009)

nice fish, thats a beautiful boat man... i want one


----------



## Electric Mullet (Mar 18, 2008)

I second the nice boat comment...Days like that make it worth every penny!

Thanks for the awesome pics.


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

*Cutting troll motor*



Justin_Time said:


> Nice report and pics! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I noticed you have the same trolling motor that I do. Have you thought about cutting the shaft so the motor is out of the way when in the down position?


 Can't say we've considered cutting it down, generally we fish off an 8 ft. tower on the bow so it never really gets in the ways. Check out SCB stingray w/tower under boating forum...old post, but you can see the tower.


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

chicapesca said:


> I heard the hole has been full of redfish, and pretty big ones. Nice report and pics. Where is your cabin?


Wish it were my cabin my brother-in-law and a group of of friends are partners in it. I just happen to be in the right spot at the right time, its south of baffin right after Rogolf's cut into the north end of the hole.


----------



## MrNiceGuy (May 30, 2008)

What's ya'lls water temp?


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

*yesterday*



MrNiceGuy said:


> What's ya'lls water temp?


The temp yesterday in the morning was 57 and came up to mid 60's


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

That really hurts, nice work


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Man that boat looks good in the water.


----------



## Snaggledtoothfreckelfish (Jul 26, 2008)

great job nice pics congrats......


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice pics and report.. Water and reds sure look fine


----------



## edbuck51 (Aug 7, 2008)

Man, it sure looks like those reds are eatin' good. Some fatties.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Looking at your pretty sunset picture reminds me of many an evening sitting on the porch after a hard day of fishing in the landcut, relaxing with a cocktail watching the sunset across the ICW. It does look different with those windmills there though.


----------

